
Why are my Go executable files so large? - Dunedan
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/go-file-size/
======
verdverm
I don't really consider go binaries large when I compare to the size of my
node_modules.

Is ~100MB large these days?

Maybe for a go binary, mine all seem to be < 30MB

~~~
craftoman
Node_modules fetch readmes, images, tests etc. The actual assets that are
loaded to your code are less than half of every module, sometimes 10-30%

